# 45acp target loads



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i am looking for a comercially loaded light load for the 45acp

for target range and light recoil

who makes such a load


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It is costly, but VERY good stuff:

http://www.federalpremium.com/balli...5&firearm=2&bc=0.07&muzzvel=770&bulletwgt=185

Depending on your weapon, it may require magazine tuning and/or a lighter recoil spring to feed and function with light target loads of this type.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

About the cheepest way in the long run to do this would be to roll your own. You can tune your reloads to the gun.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Check out this thread http://forum.m1911.org/showthread.php?t=50252 I'm going to give them a try, I've heard very positive things about Armscor ammo reloads.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing short of rolling your own will give you what you want. Cartridges need to be tuned to the gun shooting them for the best performance. It takes awhile to get it to all jell but when you do your shooting will inprove. Of course this is for max accuracy like in Bullseye shooting or competition of some kind.:smt033


----------

